# Need designs for skate clothing line



## Black pearl (May 14, 2013)

I am starting a new clothing line that will be a skate, surf style. I am looking for designers that can design for that area.


----------



## silvercougar (May 1, 2013)

I currently do designs for a skate shop called the Aurora shop in Colorado. Lot of different designs, I can help with design and the printing. Do you have a logo? Ideas of what you want?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Take a minute and skate over to my online portfolio at www.art4tees.com. You will not find much there in the way of skate designs but I have done a lot of resort and surf.. Can create from your ideas or needs.. work pretty fast and very reasonable.. Best thing is to give me a shot at [email protected] and let me send you some ideas at no cost and then maybe we can work something out
dlac


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Kevin,

Are you Black Pearl Skate park in Cayman?

I'm just releasing a whole new skate and surf brand here in a few weeks - we actually follow the black pearl facebook page, you may have seen us. I was going to hit you up to see if you wanted to work together. We've been working on the brand for a year, have a team of designers and have some pretty sick sponsored riders signed up to the brand.

Perhaps we can work together, supply you and make your life easier? All our printing is very high quality, done in Cayman. Hit me up with a private message.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Us older folks just don't keep up with this geography thing a ma jig.. Is Aurora Colorado right near the Cayman Islands? I have done a lot of work for a printer in the Caymans and some more work for people in Colorado.. never new they were close.. just me confused I guess or maybe some skaters making brownies:
dlac


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Ha ha! I don't think so!

There's 4 major screen printers in Cayman, (of which I'm one), and a couple of others who sub the printing to the US


----------



## Optiq (Oct 13, 2009)

check out my business page on Facebook to see my art

https://www.facebook.com/OptiqVisionAdvancedArtDevelopment?ref=hl


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Skate and Surf designers. I'd love to purchase some art too. I live near the shore and have a bunch of Skaters and surfers in our area. My daughter and her boyfriend surf. Also a good friend of mine holds a local Surf club at his house on the shore.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

I have lot of surf designs.. from really retro.. 80's to fairly current.. Have some skate stuff but weak.. but waiting for you to ask me to do some newer stuff... www.art4tees.com to see some of the rest of my portfolio.. sitting here waiting for someone to order something.. cheap.. 2 Labs and 5 rescue cats.. daily trip to store for food.. and medicines.. 
dlac


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I love all your stuff. Surf, skate, Motorcycles (Harley's), and tractors would sell here. Due to my business, any resort stuff I can use.


----------



## sullyman (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey Kevin,

If you're still in the hunt for an artist I'm interested. If you'd like, have a look at my portfolio and see if I fit your needs.

Shirt Designs by Sullyman on deviantART

If you like what you see and what to open a discussion in private, shoot me a PM or email (located in my signature). 

Best Regards,
-Sully


----------

